
Impedance Matching Expectations Between RISC-V and the Open Hardware Community - ZenoArrow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwy65d_tu8
======
ZenoArrow
Thought this was a great talk by Bunnie Huang on the difficulties in making
hardware designs more open.

